# Michonne



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a new kitten at the shelter where I volunteer. When I 1st met Michonne, she was a terrified little gray huddle. But I think she's coming around. She's starting to eat and explore her clinic cage. When I 1st tried to hold her, she growled hissed and clawed. So I left her alone for a while, came back, and tried again. This time, she let me hold her. I introduced her to Danny, also a scared cat. I don't know, but I think there's a warrior princess inside her, a little spitfire. The moment of truth will come when her intake and tests are through and she gets to hang with the rest of da cats...


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Poor little scared baby. How old is she?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd put her at 6 weeks.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Micchone was adopted last week! Her new meowmie has adopted from us before, and we know that she went to a loving home! She was still a little shy, but curiosity seemed to win over fear. Micchone was investigating mom's spiky punk-ish hairdo! Eclectic. But very loving...


----------

